# 2011 F10 ALPINA B5 Bi-Turbo (Unleashed!!!)



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Once again... BMW is changing the game (more like pwning it!) in the realm of Super-Sports-Sedans:*



> 507hp
> 700Nm torque
> 0-62mph: 4.7 secs
> Top speed: 191mph
> 8 speed switchtronic


*Ahhhh... Decisions, decisions... F10 //M5 or ALPINA B5?*




































> Alpina has finally unwrapped its new B5 Biturbo, based on the all-new BMW 5 Series and as you might expect it delivers plenty of luxury, power and style. Fitted with a traditional Alpina aero kit, including a larger front air dam, the big news is under the hood where the 4.4-liter twin-turbo V8 gets pumped-up to 500-hp and 516 ft-lbs of torque. Alpina claims that's enough to rocket the sedan to 62 mph in just 4.7 seconds. Top speed for the German saloon is rated at a startling 191-mph! Like all Alpinas, the B5 is built on the BMW assembly line and while a definite rival for the current M5, it will offer customers an option half-way between the new 5 Series and the upcoming M5, which is slated to get significantly more than 500-hp and will also come with a dual-clutch transmission, rather than the B5's eight-speed automatic.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmm
very nice...I'll take 3!


----------



## dammitammit (Apr 24, 2010)

:jawdrop: I love the f10


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Dayum!
I actually like that...


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

BMWNA - please, please, please sell these in the US!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

dunderhi said:


> BMWNA - please, please, please sell these in the US!


Not gonna happen - its too close to the up-coming M5. The only reason the B7 gets a nod is there is no M7.

What I want is a B3 S BiTurbo Touring AWD, but that's NEVER gonna happen here.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Now that rear bumper is what I'm talking about, BMW should put that bumper on the F-10 M//Sport package instead of that black ricer looking one they got now!:tsk:


----------

